# New to site, Bi-Polar issue



## sbaker3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi to all.
I am really in need of some advice , especially from someone who has dealt with this illness as i will call it. Married 26yrs, wife diagnosed approx. 20 yrs ago.
We are both aware of all the details regarding Bi-Polar. She is on meds
sees a phychiatrist once a month. With all this it has still taken it's toll
on me over the yrs.

I am on meds for anxiety & depression. Tried to O.D. 3 mnths ago. due to several factors. am now in group sessions & seen by phychiatrist.

Here is the main point, I no longer Love her & want to be out on my own.
She is aware of this & tells me since i was her first Love, I cannot leave
her on her own. She tells me she could not survive alone & would kill herself.

My phych. tells me i have to start looking after #1 me, & how do i want to spend the rest of my life { i'm 49 now}
Also have an 18 yr old Daughter whom I love very much. She & her mother don't get along or have any relationship.

She is moving out Dec.1 to get some peace. She works at Wendys 40 hrs. a week.
I am not happy, have not been for a long time. Do I just leave & loose all?
She will not agree to sell the house & split the equity. She is on CPP dissability.

Any advice please


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

First without a marriage and with a divorce she would have to sell the house. But that is up to a judge and lawyers. It sounds like you need to do what is best for you. I would ask myself if I was you why you want out. Is it a mid life crisis? Or is it something much more?

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

This thread would be better in the depession/anxiety thread and might get the proper responces.

draconis


----------



## sbaker3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry, wrong forum. In anycase, I need out to save myself.
please read closer.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

> This thread would be better in the depession/anxiety thread and might get the proper responces.
> 
> draconis





sbaker3 said:


> Sorry, wrong forum.


* This was more meant for the admins to move it *



sbaker3 said:


> In anycase, I need out to save myself.





> It sounds like you need to do what is best for you.


* I think I said that well *



sbaker3 said:


> please read closer.





> Is it a mid life crisis? Or is it something much more?


* This is me saying you have not given enough information for me to give you more advice or help you with the deeper issues. *

The real issue is it sounds like either you are holding something back or you have made up your mind and want _only[/] to justify it. That isn't how I work or help people. You can make your own justifications, we all do for every decission we make everyday. So if you know you want out of the marriage, what is the issue?

draconis_


----------



## fire_vogel (Oct 29, 2007)

without getting into too many details... i know a man who's lived with his wife for almost 29 years now and has dealt with her bipolar disorder for the same no. of years.
their relationship is rocky as hell... but there's one thing that keeps them together despite the storms... LOVE. they don't openly admit it, of course... but there.
you say you don't love her anymore. why would you want to stay? what reason do you have to stay back? (putting aside the financial side of the situation)


----------

